# Neighbor kid opened for Bon Jovi-How cool is that??



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

https://www.click2houston.com/news/bon-jovi-writes-excuse-note-for-montgomery-bandmates-who-opened-for-dallas-show

Kid on the left lives across the street. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That is wild!


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Alan said:


> https://www.click2houston.com/news/bon-jovi-writes-excuse-note-for-montgomery-bandmates-who-opened-for-dallas-show
> 
> Kid on the left lives across the street. :thumbup:


So if the principal deemed it an unexcused absence do you think the kid would've responded "It's my life. It's now or never" ?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.click2houston.com/news/bon-jovi-writes-excuse-note-for-montgomery-bandmates-who-opened-for-dallas-show
> ...


At least they're not going to land on Skid Row.


----------

